# Official Game Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Revenge, pure and simple* 








*VS*









*Washington Wizards (31-22) (10-15 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (27-24) (17-10 at home) 









United Center, Friday February 25th, 2005
Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / CSN NBALP*





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> Georgia-6'7-HAYES <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> NorthCarolina-6'9-JAMISON <> NorthCarolina-7'-HAYWOOD*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Mr. Potential made a big progress this year, but we should trade Curry immediately, if we loose this one.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

With Larry Hughes still out, I think we have a great chance for a little revenge against our pre-season nemesis.











*100*










*110*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

larry hughes and kwame brown were both activated yesterday 2/23.


:none: 



http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/hughes_brown_activated050223.html


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> larry hughes and kwame brown were both activated yesterday 2/23.
> 
> 
> :none:
> ...




I'm not worried about Kwame, I'm sure he's really rusty. But Hughes could prove to be a major difference maker. What luck.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

113







94

This one's gonna be ugly. Washington and Boston own us.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I wouldn't say that, ScottMay...the Bulls played the Wizards pretty strong earlier in the season (at Washington, to boot). And we beat them in the pre-season. I'd say it's more New Jersey and Boston who own us. And of course certain players on various teams, like Ilgauskas for instance.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is activated, but we don't yet know if he'll be playing. He missed our game against Memphis, and we were told he'd be back either in this game or the next. No real info on which was more likely -- I think it was a day to day decision type of thing.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think Larry said that he would most likely come back Sunday. The injury was to his shooting hand and he wants to get some practices in before he plays. Kwame is rusty, but already looks better than the first attempt at a comeback. He will probably get 10 minutes of run, with little impact. Juan Dixon has had some success against the Bulls in the past as well, and he is also on the IL.

I think it is going to come down to foul trouble for he Bulls. If their bigs can stay out of foul trouble, they probably win. I think for the Wizards it will depend on how much pressure Arenas can apply to the defense, and if he can draw some key fouls on guys like Tyson.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

101










89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls home court. Bulls win. Wizards are below average road team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls home court. Bulls win. Wizards are below average road team.


The Wizards lose more on the road than at home, but they are an above average road team record-wise in comparison to the rest of the NBA.

No point, just thought you used interesting wording.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Hughes is out tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wizards, Bulls Finding Common Ground



> The Washington Wizards and Chicago Bulls have more in common than being the only teams for which Michael Jordan played.
> 
> Both have anguished over the often upsetting, sometimes inspiring development of the big men they drafted out of high school in 2001. Both can look back to a preseason brawl -- with each other -- as a signature, unifying moment that helped propel them into the Eastern Conference's most surprising stories thus far. And both are young, exciting teams adjusting to success for the first time since the late 1990s.


----------



## billiam (Feb 24, 2005)

Chi-town-98

Washington-92

When is Washington going to get rid of that bum haywood?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG Sam Smith was on the Score and he said the Wizards have "terrible defense"

Wizards are tied for 1st with 8.8 steals a game and create 15.4 TO's a game. I know steals isn't the only defensive stat but to say they are terrible is just plain dumb. They fly around the ball and create so much havoc and since we give up so many, we are in trouble.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> OMG Sam Smith was on the Score and he said the Wizards have "terrible defense"
> 
> Wizards are tied for 1st with 8.8 steals a game and create 15.4 TO's a game. I know steals isn't the only defensive stat but to say they are terrible is just plain dumb. They fly around the ball and create so much havoc and since we give up so many, we are in trouble.


Well we give up plenty of open shots because we're always gambling for steals, thus we're one of the worst teams in the league in opponents fg%.
and Hughes who leads the league in steals is out, so he's half right. 

Washington wins with offense, the problem lately is that half the team doesn't show up offensively on the road, that's why the Wiz haven't won a road game in a long time.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

If we lose tonight, the season is over as far as I'm concerned. This is a should and must win. If the Bulls lose, making the playoffs (barring another teams major injury) is out.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

GB said:


> If we lose tonight, the season is over as far as I'm concerned. This is a should and must win. If the Bulls lose, making the playoffs (barring another teams major injury) is out.


Don't Know why you would think one game is gonna make you or break you especially when theres approx 30 games left. Like Shanghai said The Wizards gamble alot on defense, trapping and going for steals finding themselves burned alot of times on defense against teams (especially teams with great shooters). They pretty much try to outscore you thats why they Average 101.6 and give up 101.3 ppg. If the Bulls shoot well they win if they don't, it's all over. The Wizards will certianly get their shots up.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wow..Arenas is playing excellent.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Deng with 3 turnovers already... in only 5 minutes and 30 seconds.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Washington is 8-13 when they don't score 100. They are 6-16 when they have more TO than their opponent.

We aren't looking good on either key so far, but I'm assuming sooner or later they'll call a defensive 3-second on the Wiz?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Rough game so far. Both teams seem to be really physical. Nothing like the first meeting between the two.

And Washington is doing a great job of taking Eddy out of this game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pretty ugly game so far.
At least Hinrich is on, or we'd be getting blown out.

Both teams beatin the **** out of each other too.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Deng with 3 turnovers already... in only 5 minutes and 30 seconds.


4 now, geez.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 4 now, geez.


 5 now?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> OMG Sam Smith was on the Score and he said the Wizards have "terrible defense"
> 
> Wizards are tied for 1st with 8.8 steals a game and create 15.4 TO's a game. I know steals isn't the only defensive stat but to say they are terrible is just plain dumb. They fly around the ball and create so much havoc and since we give up so many, we are in trouble.


The Wiz give up 107 points per 100 possesions, the exact same amount as they score. Getting a lot of steals is offset by allowing their opponents to shoot over 46% from the field.

So basically, their defense is as "bad" as their offense is "good".


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

sp00k said:


> 5 now?


Goodness, what's going on?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Sloppy but exciting first quarter. And we're still on pace (barely) to keeping them under 100. And all this with Ben and Eddy contributing next to nothing.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Did Curry take the game off?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe it is just how the Bulls play nowadays (haven't seen them since we last played), but this had to have been the most physical quarter I've seen the Wizards in in a good long time. The whole game up to this point feels like bumper cars.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

9 1st quarter to's for bulls!Pathetic :sad:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls Backcourt Ben Gordon & Kirk Hinrich: Blood on the Horns!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

MJG said:


> Maybe it is just how the Bulls play nowadays (haven't seen them since we last played), but this had to have been the most physical quarter I've seen the Wizards in in a good long time. The whole game up to this point feels like people just bumper cars.


Yea its definitely been the most physical game I've seen in awhile as well, the Bulls havent played anything like this lately.

There must be some bitter feelings left over from their fight.


Edit: I apparently can't formulate sentences


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wizards are getting their hands on everything. Very active team. Also very impressed with what they've done considering Haywood is their center.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow. And all this is with Kirk and Eddy on the bench.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Bulls come alive! :rock:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is sick!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

YES! Kwame's in, we should dominate now.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

2nd quarter + 4th quarter Ben sounds much nicer than just plain old 4th quarter Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. 10+ point quarter on the floor for the Bulls.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice work Othella! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

What a find Othella was. 3 charges in the same half!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Bulls on an 18-2 run. Suh-weet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! Last I checked bulls were behind 17-12. Now they are up 42-29. amazing.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

not an excuse but the refs are screwing the wiz royally up the ***


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't understand this game. I was told that Hinrich and Duhon both couldn't shoot to save their lives. :wink:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I don't understand this game. I was told that Hinrich and Duhon both couldn't shoot to save their lives. :wink:


It's amazing how good we look when those two shoot well. Its too bad it only happens once every 10 games


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't watch the game right now 

Wizards are shooting 37%. Is it just bad shooting or are we finally playing some good D?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

if u call knocking people down to the ground and getting the refs to ride your **** sure that's playing good d


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Good second quarter, good to see Gordon actually scoring in a quarter besides the 4th.

Hopefully they can keep the intensity up, as well as the good shooting.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This is another game where it's THANK GOD FOR BEN GORDON.

Deng looked absolutely lost out there in teh first Q...how many turnovers did he have? i counted at least 5. 

Curry is like a spectator out there. Come on Eddy, we need something out of you.

If we can continue w/ the good defense and stop throwing the ball around like a 5th grade girls basketball team we should be in great shape for the W.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

adarsh1 said:


> if u call knocking people down to the ground and getting the refs to ride your **** sure that's playing good d


 I'm sorry those mean old refs are being so unfair to your team.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

remlover said:


> This is another game where it's THANK GOD FOR BEN GORDON.
> 
> Deng looked absolutely lost out there in teh first Q...how many turnovers did he have? i counted at least 5.
> 
> ...


Why do you insist on insulting the spectators at the game? Most of them could probably match Eddy's ONE first-half rebound if they stood on the floor for 15 minutes.

EDIT: Sorry, make that 17 minutes.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> if u call knocking people down to the ground and getting the refs to ride your **** sure that's playing good d



bad officiating for your team?how?arenas 0 fouls,Haywood only 1,give me a break


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Duhon's 3point shooting has gotten a lot better lately.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ok that was weak Duhon.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

6 TOs on Deng? We need to get Eddy in this game. He has been a complete non-factor to this point.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> 6 TOs on Deng? We need to get Eddy in this game. He has been a complete non-factor to this point.


His ONE rebound in 22 minutes is certainly helping...  

We need to get him OUT of the game, it's a proven fact that the team plays better when he is on the bench.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Cmon Curry, he watches the rebound fly over his head like its a bird.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry is ****in garbage

Can't rebound for ****, and is getting owned by the zone. 

Gordon and Chandler better be in after this ****in TO.... pathetic.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

bullsville said:


> His ONE rebound in 22 minutes is certainly helping...
> 
> We need to get him OUT of the game, it's a proven fact that the team plays better when he is on the bench.


 Yeah, I meant get him going. His contribution to this point has been next to null.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LMAO at Curry, Brenda Haywood is making him look like a statue, it's disgusting.

At least he'll be leaving at this time out, so we can start playing better on offense and defense.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, as soon as Eddy leaves, we get a wide open 3 for Kirk and a fast-break of a Chandler defensive rebound.

Big surprise.

EDIT: Should have been 2 fast breaks, bad luck on the tip by AD.

Then Nocioni draws the charge on Tawn 20 feet from the ball, Tawn's 3rd foul.

Eddy's been out ONE MINUTE, and our run is 7-0, and Tyson has more defensive rebounds in that time than Eddy does the entire game.

At least Pax is going to get something really good in return for Eddy this summer.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not smart Harrington.
Not smart.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Could Eddy possibly play any softer more uninspired ball? Haywood seems to have his way with him everytime.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass from gordon to ad!!bulls by four


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I would be curious to see the Bulls +/- when Curry is on the court and when he is on the bench for tonight's game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Arenas is cryin like a lil *****........... he shoulda been T'ed up for slappin at Chandler. 

Arenas can't score on Tyson, his name ain't Eddy.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Not saying the refs are a huge factor, but Arenas is getting hacked in the lane every time and not getting a foul call.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Anyone want to see a replay of that Arenas play?
Nope its the High Flying Dunk! ...twice.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon heating up!!!bulls by six


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Future said:


> Arenas is cryin like a lil *****........... he shoulda been T'ed up for slappin at Chandler.
> 
> Arenas can't score on Tyson, his name ain't Eddy.


You can't honestly tell me Arenas hasn't been getting fouled without calls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Anyone want to see a replay of that Arenas play?
> Nope its the High Flying Dunk! ...twice.


Haha, and then instead of showing the actual play they show Arenas raising his hand after the foul.... Comcast ****in blows donkey weiner.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> You can't honestly tell me Arenas hasn't been getting fouled without calls.


Ya, I guess, but I can't see the replays because Comcast Sportsnet is horrible.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Not saying the refs are a huge factor, but Arenas is getting hacked in the lane every time and not getting a foul call.



 I'm truly sorry, I'll be sure to call the UC after the game and yell at those officials for being so anti-Wiz.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> You can't honestly tell me Arenas hasn't been getting fouled without calls.


 Just because Gil screams everything he goes into the lane, it doesn't mean he's getting hacked. The refs are letting them play. Bulls aren't getting too many calls either.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by gordon!!!!comon ben take it home


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben on a tear now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

wizards very shorthanded...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Second, Third, and Fourth Quarter Ben tonight.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

CHI	3:45	Ben Gordon missed Jump Shot
WAS	3:40	Defensive Rebound by Antawn Jamison
WAS	3:36	Gilbert Arenas missed Jump Shot
CHI	3:32	Defensive Rebound by Ben Gordon
CHI	3:28	Ben Gordon missed 3-pt. Jump Shot
CHI	3:24	Offensive Rebound by Antonio Davis
CHI	3:13	Ben Gordon made Driving layup
WAS	2:54	Lost ball turnover on Antawn Jamison, Stolen by Ben Gordon
CHI	2:46	Ben Gordon made Driving layup


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shanghai Kid said:


> You can't honestly tell me Arenas hasn't been getting fouled without calls.


Nope, I agree with you 100%, he has drawn contact and no foul was called.

He has also drawn NO contact and the ref called a foul anyway. It happens.

The officials are human, they make mistakes. What is "happening" to Gilbert happens to every player in the league. 

Or maybe the officials just hate the Wiz? :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, on that fast break Gilbert just yelled like he got fouled, but there was no contact.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice rebound by chandler...bulls by 7


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: 

Gordon.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man gordon taking control!!!bulls by eight end of period.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Our starting frontcourt has 8 points. Duhon Hinrich and Gordon have 45. 

It's nice that our guards are carrying us, but we really need Curry to play well to become a great team.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with another 20pt game off the bench.

Chandler with 4 blocks through 3 quarters.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Future said:


> Well, on that fast break Gilbert just yelled like he got fouled, but there was no contact.


The way he screamed, it sounded like he was just about to "lay back and enjoy it"*.


*- Bobby Knight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You know Gordon might turn out to be a nice player.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Nope, I agree with you 100%, he has drawn contact and no foul was called.
> 
> He has also drawn NO contact and the ref called a foul anyway. It happens.
> 
> ...


Well Arenas only has 3 fts and he's been driving all game, so I don't see how he's ever drawn no contact and still got the foul.

Regardless, you guys are playing much better defense and Gordon is killing us tonight.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

lister333 said:


> wizards very shorthanded...


as are the Bulls apparently, judging by the Eddy Curry performance


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

watch out ben in the fourth!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Why, exactly, is it that so many people want Ben and Tyson to start? Our starting unit is playing well when it's in the game (+84 on the season), Tyson and Ben get to abuse some bench players, and they are always the freshest in the 4th quarter.

Am I missing something? Why would we mess with what is working so very well?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Shanghai, there's a lot of hacking going on both ways. How about the no call on Haywood when he grabbed Ben;s arm or the breakaway lay up Duhon had in which Arenas put a hand in his back and there was no call?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

did you see Ben ask Skiles to come out.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Fact or Fiction:

The Bulls without Gordon are one of the worst 5 teams in Basketball.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by noci!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Bulls are as good as any team in the league when Hinrichs shot is on target. Trouble is it is not very often.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

that a boy, Noc, huge three to put us back up by 11


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> The Bulls are as good as any team in the league when Hinrichs shot is on target. Trouble is it is not very often.


Hinrich probably has the same FG% as Kidd and Crawford.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> did you see Ben ask Skiles to come out.


he's not used to playing this much. skiles has harped on his conditioning this year


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Fact or Fiction:
> 
> The Bulls without Gordon are one of the worst 5 teams in Basketball.


Fact, when Gordon played horrible the Bulls were 0-9.... once he started heatin up and playing well somewhat consistently, the Bulls became a playoff team. 

I  Ben Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Why, exactly, is it that so many people want Ben and Tyson to start? Our starting unit is playing well when it's in the game (+84 on the season), Tyson and Ben get to abuse some bench players, and they are always the freshest in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Am I missing something? Why would we mess with what is working so very well?


I don't get it either Bullsville. Both guys bring us so much off of the bench! Our bench has outscored their bench 33-3!! As long as we win, why change it??


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> he's not used to playing this much. skiles has harped on his conditioning this year


Yup, thats my point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I don't get it either Bullsville. Both guys bring us so much off of the bench! Our bench has outscored their bench 33-3!! As long as we win, why change it??


What did Gordon do in Q2 when the Bulls exploded from a 3 point deficit to a 14 point lead?

That's why people want him to play more.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Hinrich probably has the same FG% as Kidd and Crawford.


Before tonight:

JC .397
Kirk .394
Kidd .400


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

WAS 8:48 Etan Thomas missed Slam Dunk 
WAS 8:38 Offensive Rebound by Etan Thomas 
WAS 8:37 Etan Thomas missed Layup, Blocked by Tyson Chandler 
WAS 8:30 Offensive Rebound by Steve Blake 
WAS 8:30 Steve Blake missed Layup 
CHI 8:26 Defensive Rebound by Tyson Chandler (7 Reb) 


Good ole' Tyson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What did Gordon do in Q2 when the Bulls exploded from a 3 point deficit to a 14 point lead?
> 
> That's why people want him to play more.


True. But it does not matter when he gets his points does it as long as we win. 

Kevin McHale did the same thing at Boston for a long time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blueoak said:


> WAS 8:48 Etan Thomas missed Slam Dunk
> WAS 8:38 Offensive Rebound by Etan Thomas
> WAS 8:37 Etan Thomas missed Layup, Blocked by Tyson Chandler
> WAS 8:30 Offensive Rebound by Steve Blake
> ...


Welcome aboard, Blueoak!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> True. But it does not matter when he gets his points does it as long as we win.
> 
> Kevin McHale did the same thing at Boston for a long time.


It does matter.

When you are up 10 at half-time, you are in the process of a blowout. If it's tied going into Q4 and need someone to come up big, it's pressure.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man arenas carrying thid wizards team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon Q3
4-8 FG, 8 points

If he could do that for 4 quarters, he'd be > 30PPG


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Before tonight:
> 
> JC .397
> Kirk .394
> Kidd .400


Pretty damn close to me.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

lister333 said:


> man arenas carrying thid wizards team.


Arenas sure is fun to watch. I never appreciated how strong he was. Not a good time for Tyson to commit an illegal screen (I'm a little behind). He's been struggling wit hsetting picks all year


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> What did Gordon do in Q2 when the Bulls exploded from a 3 point deficit to a 14 point lead?
> 
> That's why people want him to play more.


Well, the Bulls are +1.2 with Gordon on the court, compared to the team being +9.7 with Deng on the floor and +4.3 with Hinrich on the floor. Gordon is definitely an important piece, but other guys on our team are just as important, if not more. 

PS I want him to play more as well, but it's important that he has enough energy to finish the game, since he is our closer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon grabs the board after his own miss. No fear. Puts it back up and gets it rejected. Then he grabs the board at the other end.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls cooled off a little.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm they are back in the game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well, the Bulls are +1.2 with Gordon on the court, compared to the team being +9.7 with Deng on the floor and +4.3 with Hinrich on the floor. Gordon is definitely an important piece, but other guys on our team are just as important, if not more.
> 
> PS I want him to play more as well, but it's important that he has enough energy to finish the game, since he is our closer.


It's a different team when he's on the court. Different opponents, too.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich is a stud.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wish Kirk shot like this all the time.... a man could only dream... nice to see him comin up big tonight though.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> True. But it does not matter when he gets his points does it as long as we win.
> 
> Kevin McHale did the same thing at Boston for a long time.


Kevin McHale and Bobby Jones were perennial All-Stars coming off the bench.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Am I reading this right? Does Ben have 20 points, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists in only 22 minutes? 

It is on 8 of 21 shooting, but still.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Am I reading this right? Does Ben have 20 points, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists in only 22 minutes?
> 
> It is on 8 of 21 shooting, but still.



By comparison, Kirk has 23-5-5 but in 1.5 times as many minutes. (35 vs. 22).


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

10 point game....3 minutes left


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Am I reading this right? Does Ben have 20 points, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists in only 22 minutes?
> 
> It is on 8 of 21 shooting, but still.


And none in the 4th.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, we went really small with Gordon, Kirk, and Du in.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> It's a different team when he's on the court. Different opponents, too.


Yes, it's a different team with Hinrich, Deng, Curry or Chandler on the floor as well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's a different team when he's on the court. Different opponents, too.


Duhon-Hinrich-Deng-Davis-Curry played 328 minutes
Gordon-Hinrich-Deng-Davis-Curry played 70 minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has 23 pts 5 rebounds 5 assists just 1 t/o! Man...he is "leathal" 

:laugh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I hate davis with a passion. I know he has leadership qualities but for 14 million?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

give the ball to ben!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

..Chandler?

Was that an airball?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great husle by ad...foul on him


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm two point game!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like a crazy melt down going on.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dammit! Why the hell did Kirk go for the layup... he shoulda just kept the ball and killed some time.... 

Jamison hits a three after the Wiz get an offensive rebound... damn, 2 pt game only.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Two point game.

Couple rushed shots by Duhon and Hinrich, you gotta hold on to the ball at the end of a game like that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Man, bulls are choking.

Use the clock, make the shot.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Stupid play on Kirk's part to drive with 22 seconds on the shot clock. To the guy complaining about Arenas getting the short end of the stick all night long, how about the huge over the back he just got away with>? No call results in a 3 to bring them within 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with the HUUUUUUUUGE play!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> It's a different team when he's on the court. Different opponents, too.


Hinrich-Gordon-Nocioni-Chandler-Curry...... -50 

Duhon-Hinrich-Deng-Chandler-Curry...... -6

Hinrich-Piatkowski-Deng-Chandler-Curry...... -6

Duhon-Gordon-Nocioni-Chandler-Curry........ -2

Hinrich-Gordon-Deng-Chandler-Curry......... 0


Curry drags down our performance with many different teammates in many different combinations against many opponents.

One can make all the excuses they want as to why we play better with Curry on the bench, all the rest of us can do is give the actual facts.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson just came up huge!!!! Hits the shot in the paint...is fouled.... and misses the FT... 4 pt game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by chandler!!! two plus foul bulls by four


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where's the Michael Ruffin Update thread?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Damn, I will venture to say that Tyson means more to us than Eddy.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler with the HUUUUUUUUGE play!


Tyson has no hops on the offensive end. :no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big bucket by Chandler.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler with the HUUUUUUUUGE play!


Agreed, but couldn't nail the _free_ throw.


Hahaha, ruffin air balls the free throw.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

air ball on the ft by ruffin!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD HUUUUUUUGE bucket!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AD is comin up huge today!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by ad!!!!bulls by 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Air ball


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich to Davis!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have no excuse to lose this one at this point.

Against a VERY VERY VERY good team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, that was horrible D by the Wizards.... 3 surrounded Duhon yet he still got the pass off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Hinrich-Gordon-Nocioni-Chandler-Curry...... -50
> 
> Duhon-Hinrich-Deng-Chandler-Curry...... -6
> 
> ...



Why are you posting this for my benefit? I think Curry is a pretty good role player at this point in his career.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Arenas is definately not clutch


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

damn hinriuch always misses the clutch FTs


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon-Hinrich-Deng-Davis-Curry played 328 minutes


And Curry is +79 with the starters. He's a -147 overall, which means he is -225 when he plays with anyone but the starters against the other team's starters.

Doesn't that go *against* your argument?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dammit, Kirk needs to hit these big FTs. He splits em...Bulls up 5 with 19 secs left... Wiz ball


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Neither is Hinrich (on his FTs)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Blocked by Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> And Curry is +79 with the starters. He's a -147 overall, which means he is -225 when he plays with anyone but the starters against the other team's starters.
> 
> Doesn't that go *against* your argument?


No.

It means Gordon's +/- is lower because HE doesn't play with the starters.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

c'mon no fouls guys


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Well Kirk made up for it with a huge block an Gilbert... Ruffin fouled out, o i love hearin that ray charles song.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich made up for his first miss with a block and 2FTs back to back.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow. This team is for real.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Big Win!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We WIN!!! Great win for da bullies!!!

We better beat the bobcats manana.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great block by Hinrich on Arenas, big win for the Bulls.

Thanks for the rebound, Eddy. I will never again argue with a Wiz fan that Eddy is better than Haywood. It must be nice to have a center who rebounds and blocks shots.

First time all season Washington has lost when holding their opponent under 98 points. But as I said early in the thread, hold the Wiz under 100 and they are not a very good team at all.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Future said:


> We WIN!!! Great win for da bullies!!!
> 
> We better beat the bobcats manana.


No manana

Just a banana

:dpepper:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Damn, I will venture to say that Tyson means more to us than Eddy.


Wow, way to go out on a limb there... :wink:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good game. Man I've never seen Eddy so ineffective like this in a while.

AD and Othella did well.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good win holding the Wiz under 100. Nice team effort tonight. If you would have told me we would win 2 out of 3 against Miami, Cleveland and the Wizards, I would gladly take it.

Pax has done a nice job of putting this team together. He has the right vets to go with our young players. Pike and Pargo didn't play but instead of sulking on the bench, they were the first ones up cheering on their team. How about AD with the big basket and some huge boards tonight? Othella taking 4 charges was huge!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> No manana
> 
> Just a banana
> 
> :dpepper:


Wait. That's a pepper ;-)

Here's the banana:

:banana:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Future said:


> We WIN!!! Great win for da bullies!!!
> 
> We better beat the bobcats manana.


yeah, it would kick *** t start out winning 3 out of 4 coming off the all star break. eddy went to the carribbean for the all star break didn't he? i wish he would go back down there and bring his game back. :sad:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Wait. That's a pepper ;-)
> 
> Here's the banana:
> 
> :banana:


Haha, I was gonna say, never seen a red banana before.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow, I have to say that I genuinely dislike the Wizards.

I don't like Eddie Jordan, I don't like Gilbert Arenas, I don't like Brendan Haywood (but respect him because he's better than our starting center), I don't like Kwame Brown, I don't like Antawn Jamison . . . I don't like the lot of 'em.

It's nice to breed some new rivals.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Why are you posting this for my benefit? I think Curry is a pretty good role player at this point in his career.


Because you were the only one that seemed to be denying that we play much better with Eddy on the bench. And making excuses (different lineups, different opponents) as to why Eddy's +/- sucks. 

You said (or very, very strongly implied) that Eddy plays a lot of minutes with the "inferior" starters, I was merely pointing out that the team actually plays well with Eddy and the 4 starters on the floor, it's other times that he drags us way down.

If I misunderstood, I apologize.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Wow, I have to say that I genuinely dislike the Wizards.
> 
> I don't like Eddie Jordan, I don't like Gilbert Arenas, I don't like Brendan Haywood (but respect him because he's better than our starting center), I don't like Kwame Brown, I don't like Antawn Jamison . . . I don't like the lot of 'em.
> 
> It's nice to breed some new rivals.


Agreed, same here.
They're having a hell of a year, its just a matter of disliking the individual players, for whatever reason.


That game was physical as hell, I don't think the players care for each other either. A series between these two teams could get ugly. 
Which would make for a hell of a series.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

bullsville said:


> First time all season Washington has lost when holding their opponent under 98 points. But as I said early in the thread, hold the Wiz under 100 and they are not a very good team at all.


Don't want to at all make any excuses, but when you say something like this I HAVE to remind you that we're missing a 21ppg player in Larry Hughes.

It's not hard to stop the current Wiz from scoring. It's Arenas, Jamison....and a horrible supporting cast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Because you were the only one that seemed to be denying that we play much better with Eddy on the bench. And making excuses (different lineups, different opponents) as to why Eddy's +/- sucks.
> 
> You said (or very, very strongly implied) that Eddy plays a lot of minutes with the "inferior" starters, I was merely pointing out that the team actually plays well with Eddy and the 4 starters on the floor, it's other times that he drags us way down.
> 
> If I misunderstood, I apologize.


I never suggested or implied any such thing. I haven't mentioned Eddy Curry, until this thread, in weeks.

Like I said, I think Curry is basically a pretty good role player. Good inside presence on offense, a liability in most other ways. Used in the right spots, he's a great help to the team. When he has a really good game, it really helps the team. 

If I were the coach, Chandler would most likely be the starter and getting the bulk of the minutes at C. I'd use Curry if the team needed a boost on the scoring side.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Don't want to at all make any excuses, but when you say something like this I HAVE to remind you that we're missing a 21ppg player in Larry Hughes.
> 
> It's not hard to stop the current Wiz from scoring. It's Arenas, Jamison....and a horrible supporting cast.



Whats the word on Hughes?
I see he's off the injured list.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Don't want to at all make any excuses, but when you say something like this I HAVE to remind you that we're missing a 21ppg player in Larry Hughes.
> 
> It's not hard to stop the current Wiz from scoring. It's Arenas, Jamison....and a horrible supporting cast.



This is true... I mean the Wizards had Steve Blake playin lots of minutes.....plus Dixon is out... but we shall meet again, and it will be another great game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big win against a quality opponent. Every game is big now. Indiana all of a sudden has gotten hot and is only 1 game behind. 

btw, y did Ben not play down the stretch tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I got to give it up to Arenas. That dude can get to the hole quick. He's so explosive and he got the Wiz quick scores.

Tyson was clutch late in the end. I couldn't believe it.

Skiles : Eddy didn't have much life out there, tonight. We decided to go another route.

Skiles Postgame 1.75 mb 3:39 min


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I never suggested or implied any such thing. I haven't mentioned Eddy Curry, until this thread, in weeks.
> 
> Like I said, I think Curry is basically a pretty good role player. Good inside presence on offense, a liability in most other ways. Used in the right spots, he's a great help to the team. When he has a really good game, it really helps the team.
> 
> If I were the coach, Chandler would most likely be the starter and getting the bulk of the minutes at C. I'd use Curry if the team needed a boost on the scoring side.


My bad, you wrote "Gordon" and somehow I read "Curry", it's been a very very long day.

I agree with your assessment of Curry, which is why I firmly believe that he won't be a Bull for a lot longer. Because of his size, mobility, potential and offensive skills, he's going to command quite a lot of money. Because of his lack of rebounding, hoops IQ, desire and defense, Paxson isn't going to be the one to pay him all that money.

But I do have confidence that we will get something that will help in return for trading Eddy. My wish is that we could some way steal Tayshaun Prince for Eddy, but I'm a dreamer.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Whats the word on Hughes?
> I see he's off the injured list.


He's actually coming back Sunday. Without him and Dixon this isn't the same Wizards team as far as firepower goes. We'll play each other at full health at MCI later in the season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk's postgame comments 17 secs 139kb

 Duhon's postgame comments 39 secs 288kb


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> My bad, you wrote "Gordon" and somehow I read "Curry", it's been a very very long day.
> 
> I agree with your assessment of Curry, which is why I firmly believe that he won't be a Bull for a lot longer. Because of his size, mobility, potential and offensive skills, he's going to command quite a lot of money. Because of his lack of rebounding, hoops IQ, desire and defense, Paxson isn't going to be the one to pay him all that money.
> 
> But I do have confidence that we will get something that will help in return for trading Eddy. My wish is that we could some way steal Tayshaun Prince for Eddy, but I'm a dreamer.


I think Curry stays. Nothing wrong with a #4 pick being a role player and contributing to a winning team. He may improve, which would be icing on the cake. The Bulls have been so bad for so long that they've got a roster full of kids who were lottery picks. They should be pretty good, considering.

Why Prince? I like his game, sure, but we're already really deep at the position he plays.

I think if Curry was going to be traded, it would have already happened. 

If Pax lets Curry walk, the Fire Paxson club in my signature will gain quite a few members, I suspect.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I think Curry stays. Nothing wrong with a #4 pick being a role player and contributing to a winning team. He may improve, which would be icing on the cake. The Bulls have been so bad for so long that they've got a roster full of kids who were lottery picks. They should be pretty good, considering.
> 
> Why Prince? I like his game, sure, but we're already really deep at the position he plays.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am beyond angry with Eddy right now, but the Bulls have to keep him. They've invested too much in him, and Eddy still has a chance of becoming a solid player. I don't like how high-maintenance he is, but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I think Curry stays. Nothing wrong with a #4 pick being a role player and contributing to a winning team. He may improve, which would be icing on the cake. The Bulls have been so bad for so long that they've got a roster full of kids who were lottery picks. They should be pretty good, considering.
> 
> Why Prince? I like his game, sure, but we're already really deep at the position he plays.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with a #4 pick being a role player, the problem is Eddy is going to be overpaid, big men always are (almost always, of course). I just don't see Pax using that much cap space on Eddy, because Skiles certainly seems to like playing without Eddy on the court, and the team has played better this season without Eddy on the court. 

I love Prince, he can guard any 2 or 3 in the league, and some 1s and 4s. And I think once Eddy is gone, Skiles will play more small-ball with Nocioni or Deng or even Tayshaun at the 4. You can put Kirk, Ben, Tayshaun, Deng and Tyson on the floor and you've got 4 ball-handlers, 4 shooters, 3 good rebounders, 2 shot-blockers and one hell of a long, quick zone defense.

I don't think Curry will get traded until he has a larger salary, Pax has already said he wants a proven vet in return and a proven vet is going to come with a big salary. A sign-and-trade will not surprise me one bit.

IMO there is no way in hell Pax lets Eddy walk for nothing in return, he has made it quite clear that he will match any offer sheet. But if he does, go ahead and add my name to the list, and please change the name of the list to "Kill Paxson". :wink:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Wow, I have to say that I genuinely dislike the Wizards.
> 
> I don't like Eddie Jordan, I don't like Gilbert Arenas, I don't like Brendan Haywood (but respect him because he's better than our starting center), I don't like Kwame Brown, I don't like Antawn Jamison . . . I don't like the lot of 'em.
> 
> It's nice to breed some new rivals.



I bet you didn't have a problem with them last year 

what do people on this board have against the Cavs and Wiz? Is their some kind of rule that the Bulls should be the only team in the East to dramatically improve???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sboydell said:


> I bet you didn't have a problem with them last year
> 
> what do people on this board have against the Cavs and Wiz? Is their some kind of rule that the Bulls should be the only team in the East to dramatically improve???


It is called rivalry. Both of those teams have improved. No one has said they didn't.

During the Jordan years we had teams that we had to defeat, get over the hump so to speak. That is what is being referred to.


----------

